# Road-legal Batmobile



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sweet.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...eal-life-The-worlds-road-legal-Batmobile.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"And amazingly, Casey designed the whole car in his head - without using a computer or pen and paper to sketch out his ideas."

That's how Bobzilla created his mermaid!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that thing looks amazing!


----------

